# To Be or Not To Be...Vaccinated



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

In recent years, cases of autism have been on the rise. While there could be a plethora of known and unknown reasons for this, a lot of the blame is being place on vaccines. As celebrities such as Jenny McCarthy who have no medical background back the notion that vaccines are linked to autism while the voice of science quietly argues back, who do you believe?

View attachment 20364


Autism aside, the anti-vaccine movement is gaining ground and doing damage. Diseases that have in the past been eradicated thanks to vaccines are now reappearing with alarming frequency and leaving death and irreversible body damage in their wake. In recent years, there has been resurgence in diseases such as measles, mumps, and whooping cough, just to name a few, due to people forgoing vaccines for their children.

View attachment 20362


Without a doubt the vaccine debate makes for quite a hot button argument. While some people argue that vaccinations cause disease themselves, others still argue that to be impossible. Then there is a whole other sect of people who pose an anti-government view, citing conspiracy theories for vaccine avoidance. With all of these arguments being made, where do you stand? With TEOTWAWKI potentially lingering, what type of societal rebuild do you expect to see in terms of vaccines? Provided that vaccines survive the SHTF, would administering them to future generations be a part of your survival plan if it were up to you to make the call?

View attachment 20363


I will be the first to admit that I refuse to believe a layperson when it comes to medical advances. Whether a decision to vaccinate is for the good or not is in large part is beyond a certain level of comprehension; those who do not have the knowledge and education to back up claims about vaccines perhaps should not be the voice of reason on the matter. Celebrities who are touting a vaccine regime (or lack of one) probably will not admit to not having the knowledge to back up their claims. In order words, believe them at your own risk.

View attachment 20365


Doing what is best for your family requires knowing what is best for your family. If you have children that should not be vaccinated for medical reasons, by all means stand by that. However, if you choose not to vaccinate based on the statements of so-and-so, it is worthwhile to do your own research in order to feel comfortable with the validity of so-and-so's claims.

As we age, the vaccine table turns once more. I am sure that word of the shingles vaccine has made rounds even if you are not at the age where it is available to you. Shingles can be a very painful illness to endure, causing blistering rashes that can last for several weeks and leave horrible scars. If you've had chicken pox, the virus that causes shingles presently resides in your nerve endings, lying dormant for now. That can change and the virus can become active once more, unless you get a vaccine. Will you get such a vaccine or take your chances? Do you view additional vaccines in your adult life any different from the vaccines you will or will not give to your kids?

View attachment 20361


Something to consider is the many forms in which TEOTWAWKI can take. It could be biological, it could be a meteor...or it could be an epidemic. What kind of plans do you have in place for an epidemic or even a pandemic? How will you go about surviving widespread illness? Whether or not a vaccine can or will save us is something we will hopefully someday agree upon before the day comes that we are affected adversely, one way or the other.

*Whats your thoughts on vaccinations? Are they worthwhile or are they causing more harm than good? Let us know in the comments below!*


----------

